# Maryland / Virginia suggestions



## ctfamily (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We are looking for suggestions for a campground on the shore in the Maryland / Virginia area. Considering either Castaways or Frontier Town. We are traveling with four children between 2 and 10. Any recommendations between the two or any other suggestions?


----------



## sophia james (Feb 1, 2017)

First Landing State Park Virginia Beach, Virginia is an awesome place to visit. I think it will be suitable for your camping activities.


----------

